# Silver Stream-Belfast Registry-96275



## Tony_A20

Hello, 

I am searching for information on a ship my grandfather sailed on from Portland Oregon in Oct 1891, around South America, to Dunkirk France arriving 4 April 1892. Captain was Charles Dagwell. I believe it was a barque engaged in general shipping in the Pacific.

It was named the Silver Stream, Belfast registry # 96275 on his seaman's certificate of discharge.

Any information, or leads to information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## tridentport

Tony,
The following was taken from a Belfast morning newspaper -
Launch at Londonderry. On Thursday morning, at high water, there was launched from the shipyard of Mr. Charles Bigger, Londonderry, a very handsome steel barque of the following dimensions: - Length, 226 x 30.3 x 21.9. As the vessel left the ways she was gracefully christened Silverstream by Miss Porter, Greenisland, Carrickfergus. The Silverstream is built to the order of a well-known firm of Belfast shipowners, and is for their Portland, Oregon, trade. She will carry 1,950 tons d.w., and her register tonnage will be about 1,160 tons. After the launch the vessel was placed under the 60-ton crane, where she receives her masts. It is expected she will be ready for sea in about a fortnight, when she will be towed to Liverpool to load a general cargo for Portland, Oregon. Northern Whig, Monday 2 February 1891.
A Belfast Customs register shows her as being registered 20 February 1891 and "Sold to foreigners, registry closed 5 September 1907."
I may have some details of her career.
Good luck with your research.
Regards, Alan.


----------



## K urgess

Some details on the Miramar site for Silverstream - 
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/414556


----------



## melliget

Tony.

Just quickly, this is possibly a photo of her:
http://www.slv.vic.gov.au/pcards/0/0/1/doc/pc001008.shtml

She seems to have made at least one voyage to Australia.

regards,
Martin


----------



## K urgess

I have merged your two threads and deleted your duplicate.
Multiple posting of the same information is discouraged.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=17182


----------



## Tony_A20

WOW! I've been looking on the internet for months-Google didn't find either of the sites mentioned, or any of the information. I'm sure this is the Silverstream I was looking for. I'm surprised to learn it was a new ship. No need Alan to search for details of the career of the Silverstream, my grandfather only sailed the one voyage from Portland to Dunkirk on this ship. The photo link provided by Martin was what I wanted.

Many, many thanks for helping me clear up this item of my grandfather's past.

Sorry, I posted my enquiry in two threads, I wasn't sure where I might find help.

Tony


----------



## GALTRA

A few more items of info. on her = W.P.Herdman sold her Sept. 1909 to Italian owners, she was sunk in 1916 by a German submarine. Captain Dagwell was her master from 1891 till her sale in 1906. She had three sister ships built for differant owners, the most famous being the first built in 1888, the CUPICA, mentioned by the poet Mansfield as - Sweet Cupica. They were acclaimed as very handsome vessels. A photo of her as the SILVERSTREAM alongside a quayside, which may be the same photo mentioned by Melliget, is available from the National Maritime Museum, Greenwich. Quote the negative number = P.6008 and her name, if ordering a copy. Charley


----------



## John Rogers

Thats what I call first class service from our members,well done to all. You made a family very happy.

John.


----------



## tridentport

Good to see people pulling together, perhaps the following will also be of interest -

Silverstream, owned by Porter, Belfast – casks of pelts loaded at Timaru, New Zealand, for London – a court found that they were damaged due to improper stowage. Belfast News-Letter 6 July 1895.

The steel barque Silverstream, of Belfast, is being offered for private sale at the price of £11,000. Belfast News-Letter 9 June 1900. 
Iceberg off the Irish Coast. A Central News Queenstown message states that the British barque Silverstream arrived yesterday from Fremantle, and reported having passed an iceberg about 80 miles west of the Fastnet on the Irish Coast at 8 p.m. on the 25th inst. Belfast News-Letter 28 June 1907. The steel barque Silverstream, owned by Mr. W. P. Herdman, Carrickfergus, has been sold to Italians for about £4,350, owner passing vessel through No.2 survey. The Silverstream 1,160 tons net register, and carries 1,960 tons wheat. She was built at Londonderry in 1891 by Mr. C. J. Bigger, and classed 100 A1 at Lloyd’s. Belfast News-Letter 12 September 1907. 

The Rescue by the Barque Silver Stream. [Silverstream] 
The rescue of the twenty-seven of the crew of the Dutch steamer Zwyndrecht by the Italian barque Silver Stream, which has already been reported, is of interest to Belfast readers by reason of the fact that it was Mr. W. P. Herdman’s old vessel which saved the men and landed them at Falmouth a few days ago. The Silver Stream was built at Londonderry in 1891, and up till quite recently was owned in Belfast. She was then sold to Italians, who did not change her name. When under the British flag the barque was commanded for years by Captain Dagwell, a County Antrim skipper, well-known in the colonial trade. The Zwyndrecht, which sank in the North Atlantic after the rescue of her crew, was a large vessel, and was bound from Havana to London with molasses in bulk. Belfast News-Letter 27 August 1908. (Date needs to be confirmed)

Regards, Alan.


----------



## fsarch

Dear all,

I am so excited about all these infos that I am reading about the "Silverstream".

I have just discovered from my mother's uncle (100 yrs old) that he was named Giuseppe Atlantico "Silverstream" Garziano after the vessel's name that his father had bought, since he was born on this vessel on the Atlantic Ocean on their way back to Sicily in 1909. 

My mother's grandfather Domenico sold the ship after Giuseppe was born and before the vessel's sunk in the gulf of Lion by the german U-boat U 34 of Claus Rücker on 4 Sep 1916.

Can someone confirm me these news and can provide me as many infos on the vessel's voyages, when it was sold and about the new-owners after my grand-grandfather? 

I appreciate your help and will always be grateful for all the infos already gathered.

ciao


----------



## harry t.

Tony_A20 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am searching for information on a ship my grandfather sailed on from Portland Oregon in Oct 1891, around South America, to Dunkirk France arriving 4 April 1892. Captain was Charles Dagwell. I believe it was a barque engaged in general shipping in the Pacific.
> 
> It was named the Silver Stream, Belfast registry # 96275 on his seaman's certificate of discharge.
> 
> Any information, or leads to information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


The Silverstream,built in 1891 and owned by Captain Herdman of Greenisland in County Antrim.The Master on that maiden voyage to Australia,back loading for Runcorn was Captain Dagwell. Years later Alexander kane and his brother-in-law Samuel Browne served on board the sailing barque Silverstream under Captain Dagwell. In fact, Samuel Browne married Dagwell's daughter Charlotte. After the Silverstream was sold Captain Dagwell moved with his officers and crew to the barque Bessfield and finally in 1911 to the four masted barque Marion Lightbody.


----------



## harry t.

A photo of Captain Dagwell


----------



## Tony_A20

*Silverstream*

Thanks for the reply Harry. 
Just a bit more information to add to the meager facts.

Tony


----------



## dbrowne

*Silverstream*

Hello everyone.

I just tripped across the site for the first time. Capt Charles Ephraim Dagwell was my great grandfather, and Samuel Browne (his first officer on Silverstream) was my grandfather.

I'm no expert on the ships which they sailed in, but do have some images that may be of interest. (which I've tried to attach to this post).

The first is a postcard photo of the Silverstream, postmarked 16 August 1907. A note on the back of it (added later by Charles Dagwell's daughter Isa, says "Barque Silverstream, lost her main top mast in a gale round the Horn. Father on this ship 17 years.") You will note the ship's rather battered condition!

The second is from a silver plate presented to Capt. Dagwell in 1896 after appearing at the "Ponsonby Regatta", Auckland, New Zealand. I've no more information on the regatta.

Finally, a photo of Captain Dagwell himself, taken in the 1920s. He died in December 1936.


----------



## iscotland

*Charles Dagwell*

Hi D Browne - you and I are relatives. My Great-Great Grandfather was Capt. Hugh Dagwell, Charles Dagwell's brother, also a sea captain. And I am glad to say we all still sail!

Please reply if you see this and perhaps we can connect.

Ian



dbrowne said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just tripped across the site for the first time. Capt Charles Ephraim Dagwell was my great grandfather, and Samuel Browne (his first officer on Silverstream) was my grandfather.
> 
> I'm no expert on the ships which they sailed in, but do have some images that may be of interest. (which I've tried to attach to this post).
> 
> The first is a postcard photo of the Silverstream, postmarked 16 August 1907. A note on the back of it (added later by Charles Dagwell's daughter Isa, says "Barque Silverstream, lost her main top mast in a gale round the Horn. Father on this ship 17 years.") You will note the ship's rather battered condition!
> 
> The second is from a silver plate presented to Capt. Dagwell in 1896 after appearing at the "Ponsonby Regatta", Auckland, New Zealand. I've no more information on the regatta.
> 
> Finally, a photo of Captain Dagwell himself, taken in the 1920s. He died in December 1936.


----------



## bcbrat60

Hello. Not sure if you still follow this board. I too am a descendant of Cpt. Hugh Dagwell. He was my mother's grandfather. Our cousin had done a wonderful family tree. Leave me a message and we shall catch up.


----------



## Garzi13

fsarch said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am so excited about all these infos that I am reading about the "Silverstream".
> 
> I have just discovered from my mother's uncle (100 yrs old) that he was named Giuseppe Atlantico "Silverstream" Garziano after the vessel's name that his father had bought, since he was born on this vessel on the Atlantic Ocean on their way back to Sicily in 1909.
> 
> My mother's grandfather Domenico sold the ship after Giuseppe was born and before the vessel's sunk in the gulf of Lion by the german U-boat U 34 of Claus Rücker on 4 Sep 1916.
> 
> Can someone confirm me these news and can provide me as many infos on the vessel's voyages, when it was sold and about the new-owners after my grand-grandfather?
> 
> I appreciate your help and will always be grateful for all the infos already gathered.
> 
> ciao


Dear M. Garziano,

I am searching for information concerning the Silver Stream and your uncle Giuseppe.
You can contact me directly by email if you want ([email protected]).

Stephane Garziano
France


----------

